# What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society downfall)



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

Name says it all. What would you use if society collapsed or the world fell to a "Walking Dead" state and you had to fend for yourself and your family. 1st off, would you even carry a light? If so, what would you choose and why?


I know Surefire has great build quality, but they always seem to be 1-2 gen behind other lights as far as lumens. I personally want high lumens for reasons between lighting a target clearly, signaling allies, or close range blinding of a thug or someone. I also want a very low, low mode to use in stealth or whenever I simply want long battery life and being unnoticed. I'm surrounded by forest so I don't necessarily need huge throw. I think my Go-to light would be the Nitecore P12 with the Thyrm switchback. It's always been great to me.:tinfoil:
I like that I can use cr123 or 18650. I see cr123s in every Walmart/Target/REI I go to, so it's pretty common for me to find. The switchback is great because when my finger is through the ring, I know I won't drop the light. Even if I use it as a glass breaker or a weapon. I can also flip it around to use with a pistol in like 0.0024 seconds. It's pretty great.

What light would you choose?:twothumbs


----------



## scout24 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

Something Malkoff, a SF host if it were a Malkoff module. In said scenario, I tend to think low levels and stealth may be more valuable than lots of lumens...


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



scout24 said:


> Something Malkoff, a SF host if it were a Malkoff module. In said scenario, I tend to think low levels and stealth may be more valuable than lots of lumens...



That's another reason I like the P12 is that the modes range between 1 lumen up to 1,000 lumens.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

I guess I will speak more towards the set up that my BOB lights use. AA, CR123 and 18650. I usually have 3 lights of various sizes. But, I want to be able to easily find batteries in the wild. Or, I want to be able to use the sun to recharge them. 
My AA light is a Surefire Outdoorsman. I have a E2D tail cap so I can tail stand. Plus I can fashion a diffuser from a pill bottle. The pill bottle doubles as a drop in carrier. 
18650 is a Solarfoce host several drop ins. I have a few specialized. Most are customs. But, I do have a Solarforce Red, and UV, and I forgot the name, but IR drop in. Just in case I accidentally stumble across some IR night vision gear?????? 
Then last but not least at all. A Maxtoch M24 Sniper (dedomed). It will fit my spare weapon mounts too (in case I find a large cache of weapons) and has a real spiffy holster. 

That is just a very brief, lunch break, run down of a portion of light set up. I have more small stuff like a Nitecore Tube and USB & solar charger stuff.
I also have some clamps, spare weapon mount (in case you find a weapon), some zip ties and a tiny thing of dielectric grease.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



Str8stroke said:


> I guess I will speak more towards the set up that my BOB lights use. AA, CR123 and 18650. I usually have 3 lights of various sizes. But, I want to be able to easily find batteries in the wild. Or, I want to be able to use the sun to recharge them.
> My AA light is a Surefire Outdoorsman. I have a E2D tail cap so I can tail stand. Plus I can fashion a diffuser from a pill bottle. The pill bottle doubles as a drop in carrier.
> 18650 is a Solarfoce host several drop ins. I have a few specialized. Most are customs. But, I do have a Solarforce Red, and UV, and I forgot the name, but IR drop in. Just in case I accidentally stumble across some IR night vision gear??????
> Then last but not least at all. A Maxtoch M24 Sniper (dedomed). It will fit my spare weapon mounts too (in case I find a large cache of weapons) and has a real spiffy holster.
> ...



That is exactly the kind of response I was hoping for! I like it, you have a good setup going. It's good to have multiple lights with different power sources!


----------



## markr6 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

Oldie, but a goodie

What-lights-are-in-your-bug-out-bag


----------



## elzetta56 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

Elzetta charlie 
avs head 
hi/lo tail


----------



## RWT1405 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

SF G2 yellow with a Malkoff M61LL 

FiveMega 2AA with a Malkoff M31LL. 

Spare cells to go with both and radio.


----------



## wjv (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

Fenix LD10 and a 10 pack of Alki-Leaks wrapped in a baggie.
Also, I always have either my EagleTac D25A or my Spark SG5 plus a 4 pack of eneloops as my EDC.

I like the fact that all three of those have a very low setting, in case I want to not attract attention.


Eagletac 0.45 Lumen
Spark 1 Lumen
Fenix 3 Lumens


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

My SHTF light thinking is along these lines:
- For my personal situation, I'm more likely to need a "get home" light, defensive light, or "wait out an earthquake or other disaster" light, than a BoB light -- my BoB will have several lights in it, pre-planned, the other situations require using whatever I have on me.
- For a defensive light, I have simple requirements: forward momentary tailswitch, a guarantee it will always come on in high and a UI that lets me hit the tailswitch multiple times without resulting in level changes, and highest candlepower possible.
- For an earthquake disaster light, I might be far from home, in a power outage situation -- I need a long running low. 
- The form factor has to be a light I'll carry every day, which for me is a <1" 2x123A and 18650 supporting light. Nice little touches like in-light charging are nice-to-haves. I believe this battery size has a number of advantages over AA-size, starting with the fact that in any disaster, all common alkaline battery sizes get sold out from every store very quickly.

My current light is: *Eagletac P200LC2. *
My next light might be: *Eagletac DX30LC2-R* (this light gets me double the candlepower, in-light charging, and some minor other niceties).
My perfect light would be: *Klarus XT2C, with XPL HI LED, in-light charging, and a lower low (18 lumens is the current low)*


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

I can't list just one. But it would be from OVEREADY, Malkoff and HDS. With McGizmo Sapphire around neck.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



Joe Talmadge said:


> My SHTF light thinking is along these lines:
> - For my personal situation, I'm more likely to need a "get home" light, defensive light, or "wait out an earthquake or other disaster" light, than a BoB light -- my BoB will have several lights in it, pre-planned, the other situations require using whatever I have on me.
> - For a defensive light, I have simple requirements: forward momentary tailswitch, a guarantee it will always come on in high and a UI that lets me hit the tailswitch multiple times without resulting in level changes, and highest candlepower possible.
> - For an earthquake disaster light, I might be far from home, in a power outage situation -- I need a long running low.
> ...



that's a good idea. I like the idea of having a different light for those situations rather than just a "bug out" light. Instead, having one for all of the scenarios you could find yourself in


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

Actually in my BOB I have a couple of Photon Micros, my Energizer Folding LED Lantern, and an EA4W, along with a TerraLUX Lightstar 80 and a 15 Ah power bank with cords. Available to add to BOB if I have a couple of minutes is a TM16, an EA41, a G2, a 6C, a Seraph 6, another power bank, my Xtar VC4 charger, some Tubes, and a couple more Lightstar 80 lights. Also various and assorted cells, a DVM, a ZTS Mini, and my Anker solar panels.

I added them all up the other day, and if you include the dozen or so $1 button cell lights, I have about 40 lights all total that I could have packed and ready to go in about ten minutes if I am given the time. Kind of shocking when one stops to count them all.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



BugoutBoys said:


> that's a good idea. I like the idea of having a different light for those situations rather than just a "bug out" light. Instead, having one for all of the scenarios you could find yourself in



I know, right?  Seriously though, among the other things I like about one light that hits all my most possible scenarios, is that it's the light I always have on me. I have never used it in self defense or in an earthquake, but I use it constantly for just everyday light usage. I always know what state of charge the battery is in, I know if the light had some manufacturing defect from the factory, I know if the switch is getting wonky, I know if the battery is bad. How many times have we heard stories like, "I just bought this light ... and now, 2 weeks later, it stopped working". Imagine if that happens with your never-used BoB light. I know the state of my light. 'course, I do have a little Olight S1 for backup in any case, but still...


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



Joe Talmadge said:


> I know, right?  Seriously though, among the other things I like about one light that hits all my most possible scenarios, is that it's the light I always have on me. I have never used it in self defense or in an earthquake, but I use it constantly for just everyday light usage. I always know what state of charge the battery is in, I know if the light had some manufacturing defect from the factory, I know if the switch is getting wonky, I know if the battery is bad. How many times have we heard stories like, "I just bought this light ... and now, 2 weeks later, it stopped working". Imagine if that happens with your never-used BoB light. I know the state of my light. 'course, I do have a little Olight S1 for backup in any case, but still...



It's like the saying, "the best flashlight is the one you have on you"
you can have the fanciest flashlight out there with tons of bells and whistles, but if you don't know how to use it, it's worthless. I'd rather use my EDC light for as many scenarios as I can because I KNOW this light, how it works, what it is capable of and what it isn't capable of.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

Surefire P6 with Malkoff 61LLLL bored to accept 18650 and a Nitecore TM26.

TM26 will run on low, 3-5 lumens for close to 1000 hours. It will also blaze your eyes when needed.

The Surefire speaks for its self.


----------



## MX421 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

For this scenario, I would agree that i'd use the light(s) i was familiar with. For me, that would be a number of lights now that i normally use on a frequent basis. Unlike the similar "bump in the night" thread that surfaced, this scenario would change depending on what the "in-the-moment" situation were in those times. For the most part, i'd be using lower modes so as not to draw attention that I am in there. On the other hand, i'd most likely be packing some sort of weapon and wouldn't care to some extent as long as the riot crowd or bad guys with weapons weren't within sight/shooting range. I certainly wouldn't be showing off my light maximum outputs to my neighbors  I would however probably be in the position to supply my family & immediate neighbors with lights if necessary due to my flashlight hobby. That way they can help take shifts in the watch against chaos....:twothumbs


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



MX421 said:


> For this scenario, I would agree that i'd use the light(s) i was familiar with. Unlike the similar "bump in the night" thread that surfaced, this scenario would change depending on what the "in-the-moment" situation were in those times. For the most part, i'd be using lower modes so as not to draw attention that I am in there. On the other hand, i'd most likely be packing some sort of weapon and wouldn't care to some extent as long as the riot crowd or bad guys with weapons weren't within sight/shooting range. I certainly wouldn't be showing off my light maximum outputs to my neighbors



That's a good idea. I'd always have a handgun on my hip as well, but who knows if the "enemy" has assault rifles. So staying on the DL is a good idea.


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

The new nitecore explosion proof light


----------



## MX421 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



BugoutBoys said:


> That's a good idea. I'd always have a handgun on my hip as well, but who knows if the "enemy" has assault rifles. So staying on the DL is a good idea.



I also have assault weapons, but would likely only use as a fallback position due to portability. I would think now that I wouldn't carry those around all the time, but on the other hand, I have some AR rifles with carry straps...in those times, those weapons would probably be placed around the house in accessable positions instead of locked away in the gun safe as they are now...lol.

A more likely scenario for all around carry would be handgun, probably some sort of large knife or machete on the belt/back (would probably have for chopping wood anyway) and of course a flashlight (or three). 

When i was a kid, i used to watch the Mad Max movie series, you know the original with Mel Gibson. I would probably be like Mad Max was when he went into the city in that last movie...pulling weapons (and flashlights) out from all the hiding places, but always able to access each weapon when confronted...LOL. If i had to venture out, i'd have plenty of stuff stashed in the vehicle as well.


----------



## MX421 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



zs&tas said:


> The new nitecore explosion proof light




Explosion proof? Hadn't thought of that scenario...LOL

Would you care to explain why that particular choice?


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



MX421 said:


> I also have assault weapons, but would likely only use as a fallback position due to portability. I would think now that I wouldn't carry those around all the time, but on the other hand, I have some AR rifles with carry straps...in those times, those weapons would probably be placed around the house in accessable positions instead of locked away in the gun safe as they are now...lol.
> 
> A more likely scenario for all around carry would be handgun, probably some sort of large knife or machete on the belt/back (would probably have for chopping wood anyway) and of course a flashlight (or three).
> 
> When i was a kid, i used to watch the Mad Max movie series, you know the original with Mel Gibson. I would probably be like Mad Max was when he went into the city in that last movie...pulling weapons (and flashlights) out from all the hiding places, but always able to access each weapon when confronted...LOL. If i had to venture out, i'd have plenty of stuff stashed in the vehicle as well.



I agree with keeping the rifles in a consistant location. The weapons I'd carry with me would be the glock 30 with sure fire X300
then the AR for distance. It has a P12GT mounted with a off center mount so it isn't in the way of the grip or the sights. It's perfect. The P12GT has incredible throw for the size, so if I really needed to, I could flip that on and let loose some rounds from a distance.

if I had a "fortress" I would take chemlights of different colors to mark distances. I'd measure during the day, then at sunset go and crack them. For example, 100 meters = green, 200 meters = red, 300 meters = orange/yellow. Then at night I could sight targets at that distance, and illuminate targets with the P12GT if they already know my position. Or if they were "zombies."

then in for out and about work I have the glock with the X300 and the P12, so that I don't have to point the gun at everything I want to illuminate, and because the P12 has the 1 lumen mode whereas the X300 is 500 lumens


----------



## cland72 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

I think these three would have me covered:
Surefire L1: tactically oriented UI with two modes
Klarus P1A: Keeps me open to using AA batteries if I run out of CR123s, two modes, tactically oriented UI
Surefire Minimus Vision: lowest output is actually pretty darn low, and everyone needs a headlamp!

If I could have a fourth, it would be my FourSevens Quark Pro simply for the moon mode.


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



MX421 said:


> Explosion proof? Hadn't thought of that scenario...LOL
> 
> Would you care to explain why that particular choice?


Urr not sure I can , just the first thing that came to my head. I mean its gota be tuff right ? I would have a selection, prob one of those multi aa cell monsters . Quite funny I dont have either so I am urm not ready !


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

Old reliable:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Fire-on-a-stick-Review-A-Layman-s-Perspective


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



fresh eddie fresh said:


> Old reliable:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Fire-on-a-stick-Review-A-Layman-s-Perspective


Haha at least you know that you don't need batteries!


----------



## markr6 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



fresh eddie fresh said:


> Old reliable:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Fire-on-a-stick-Review-A-Layman-s-Perspective



Wish a 5000K, high CRI was available


----------



## MrJino (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

Probably my qr beta or ready made. It seems very durable, lasts a fairly long time, and doesn't take too much space.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 18, 2015)

No one has mentioned Peak yet .... Great scavenging light, can run off of most anything, super robust, QTC for efficiency at reduced output, etc, etc.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



zs&tas said:


> Urr not sure I can , just the first thing that came to my head. I mean its gota be tuff right ? I would have a selection, prob one of those multi aa cell monsters . Quite funny I dont have either so I am urm not ready !


LOL, I definitely think that if it can withstand an explosion, it can probably survive being dropped a few times!


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

Thinking only of what I have now and picking a limited number, I would use:
1. SHTF EDC: Olight S1- It's small, I have quality rechargeables and ways of charging them. It's very small and discreet, pumps out 500 lumens on max, quick strobe and moonlight access, and waterproof.
2. SHTF Backup EDC: Probably my Thrunite Ti3. I have a stockpile of rechargeables and lithiums, AAA is a common format, has a moonlight mode and bright high.
3. Nighttime Travel Light: TN4A. Throwy with good spill. Very bright, runs on the ubiquitous AA format, and I have rechargeables and whatnot.
I would assume my other lights would be loaned to lightless compatriots. 
To add to this list, I would prefer a quality headlight running on AA, but I don't have one right now. 
I would like to point out juryrigging a light out of spare parts to run on practically any battery is a valid last-resort option. Even if it's just a dim glow from a reclaimed small incan bulb hooked straight up to a battery, it's better than nothing.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



TheShadowGuy said:


> Thinking only of what I have now and picking a limited number, I would use:
> 1. SHTF EDC: Olight S1- It's small, I have quality rechargeables and ways of charging them. It's very small and discreet, pumps out 500 lumens on max, quick strobe and moonlight access, and waterproof.
> 2. SHTF Backup EDC: Probably my Thrunite Ti3. I have a stockpile of rechargeables and lithiums, AAA is a common format, has a moonlight mode and bright high.
> 3. Nighttime Travel Light: TN4A. Throwy with good spill. Very bright, runs on the ubiquitous AA format, and I have rechargeables and whatnot.
> ...




Good choices. I actually have really been considering getting the S1 Baton. Sounds like you like it??


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

I do! I have the "old" UI that can memorize moonlight mode and whatnot, but even so, it's a remarkably small light. It's shorter than the Ti3, which is a twisty AAA! The beam profile is a giant hotspot, it has a magnet in the tailcap, and the mode spacing is pretty good with an impressive turbo. I get a lot more use out of the timer mode than I would have expected as well. And it's just so *small*! I've always stuck with just a keychain light but I like carrying it as well. It's gotten a lot of random use- from sticking to ceilings to assisting in taking pictures at a symphony to aiding in kitten rescue. 
Dazed1 had a group buy going, but it might be long over. The titanium and copper versions will have a neutral emitter, if you are into that. ;p


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 18, 2015)

archimedes said:


> No one has mentioned Peak yet .... Great scavenging light, can run off of most anything, super robust, QTC for efficiency at reduced output, etc, etc.



I'll mention Peak then. In my BB I have a 2xAA Quark, a Fenix E01, a fauxton with a green led (IR sensing equipment can't see the green very well, especially compared to the usual low light red LEDs), and a SS Peak Kilimanjaro with a single led. Also energizer lithiums, and Nimh batteries and charger which can work off of 12v too. Literally months of lighting capability.

With these and whatever I have on my person, I should be set. EDC is usually a Peak Logan 17500, which will run on almost any battery I can rig up to fit.

My other bag would leave me with a C2 HA bored for 18650, a 2xAA Rayovac indestructible and a Peak Matterhorn.

i would be more concerned with food, shelter and heat honestly...


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



TheShadowGuy said:


> I do! I have the "old" UI that can memorize moonlight mode and whatnot, but even so, it's a remarkably small light. It's shorter than the Ti3, which is a twisty AAA! The beam profile is a giant hotspot, it has a magnet in the tailcap, and the mode spacing is pretty good with an impressive turbo. I get a lot more use out of the timer mode than I would have expected as well. And it's just so *small*! I've always stuck with just a keychain light but I like carrying it as well. It's gotten a lot of random use- from sticking to ceilings to assisting in taking pictures at a symphony to aiding in kitten rescue.
> Dazed1 had a group buy going, but it might be long over. The titanium and copper versions will have a neutral emitter, if you are into that. ;p




Well I have a lot more reason to pick one up now! Thanks!:twothumbs


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

There would be several on my person, including a headlamp light.

The rest would be in my bugout bag with other items.

"No Flashlight left behind!"


----------



## Dave D (Nov 19, 2015)

I like this set up, Malkoff based and can use different battery sizes.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?361301-Emergency-SHTF-flashlight-setup


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Nov 19, 2015)

Two main things I'd be looking at in a Apocalyptic SHTF situation. Long Runtimes and easy availability of power for the light. The tactical importance of the light would be mostly redundant because it would be an every man for himself situation. You'd be using other things to defend yourself with, not a flashlight.


----------



## glockboy (Nov 19, 2015)

If SHTF situation with Zombies, I'll carry a "Tire Thumper with Light"
If no Zombies, any light, with lot of spare batteries.


----------



## reppans (Nov 19, 2015)

*What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

Low voltage Quark Pro XML on a KP 16650 - Most efficient, longest runtime, low-lumen light in my collection (partially due to perfect-for-me mode spacing) that has perfect regulation. Runs on any cell that fits in the tube and any larger cell (eg, D-cell through 26650) at least in a lantern mode. It's not too far behind my Pak-Lite on a 9V either.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

my big black 4D Mag with the Malkoff 700+ OTF lumen drop in....


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



CelticCross74 said:


> my big black 4D Mag with the Malkoff 700+ OTF lumen drop in....



I've actually been wanting to get that drop in!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

more than worth it. I have all 3 Malkoff Mag D cell drop ins they are all really worth it. My big black Malkoff Mag has a glare coated glass lens, OP reflector(the original Mag design just leaves to many artifacts to go without an OP reflector) and I run it off of 4xPowerex 11000mah D NiMHs. The big black Mag was my first "real" light have had it since 1996. Will post a couple pics in a bit. Oh...the beam out of the Malkoff Mag is freaking enormous. One of the widest profiles Ive ever seen. Run time is hours on max.






Shes a beast. Here she is next to a PD32





Beam shot





another angle


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



CelticCross74 said:


> more than worth it. I have all 3 Malkoff Mag D cell drop ins they are all really worth it. My big black Malkoff Mag has a glare coated glass lens, OP reflector(the original Mag design just leaves to many artifacts to go without an OP reflector) and I run it off of 4xPowerex 11000mah D NiMHs. The big black Mag was my first "real" light have had it since 1996. Will post a couple pics in a bit. Oh...the beam out of the Malkoff Mag is freaking enormous. One of the widest profiles Ive ever seen. Run time is hours on max.



That sounds like it would be a great light to have in the car/house for whenever you need something heavy duty.. That's awesome!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



CelticCross74 said:


> more than worth it. I have all 3 Malkoff Mag D cell drop ins they are all really worth it. My big black Malkoff Mag has a glare coated glass lens, OP reflector(the original Mag design just leaves to many artifacts to go without an OP reflector) and I run it off of 4xPowerex 11000mah D NiMHs. The big black Mag was my first "real" light have had it since 1996. Will post a couple pics in a bit. Oh...the beam out of the Malkoff Mag is freaking enormous. One of the widest profiles Ive ever seen. Run time is hours on max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, great beam shots! That's intense!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

I think the consensus says modified lights are better than stock lights.

Now another question, AA, AAA, CR123, or (2x) CR123 / (1x) 18650?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

The light's probably not the most important aspect in a SHTF/TWD scenario. Power sources will be paramount and whether you have/can get primaries, or whether you have the ability to recharge your rechargeables via solar power.

Since we'll all be slogging around in a SHTF, I'd take one of my medium sized lights like my PD32, Convoy M1/M2, SF 6P 3-mode, lights that run on the 18650s that I can charge back up.

If I can pick a second light, it'd be my D25C Ti. clicky, or SWM V11R with AW IMRs inside.

I have the ability to charge from 12v and 5v USB solar panels covering a wide range of chargers and battery/cell types, so I'm well prepared on that front.

Chris


----------



## stephenk (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

In a Zombie apocalypse, I'd use my LED Lenser P7QC on green colour, for a bit of that creepy zombie film lighting look.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



ChrisGarrett said:


> The light's probably not the most important aspect in a SHTF/TWD scenario. Power sources will be paramount and whether you have/can get primaries, or whether you have the ability to recharge your rechargeables via solar power.
> 
> Since we'll all be slogging around in a SHTF, I'd take one of my medium sized lights like my PD32, Convoy M1/M2, SF 6P 3-mode, lights that run on the 18650s that I can charge back up.
> 
> ...



Solar chargers are the way to go!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



stephenk said:


> In a Zombie apocalypse, I'd use my LED Lenser P7QC on green colour, for a bit of that creepy zombie film lighting look.


Hahah, I laughed at this one. I like it!


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 21, 2015)

BugoutBoys said:


> Name says it all. What would you use if society collapsed or the world fell to a "Walking Dead" state and you had to fend for yourself and your family. 1st off, would you even carry a light? If so, what would you choose and why?
> 
> 
> I know Surefire has great build quality, but they always seem to be 1-2 gen behind other lights as far as lumens. I personally want high lumens for reasons between lighting a target clearly, signaling allies, or close range blinding of a thug or someone. I also want a very low, low mode to use in stealth or whenever I simply want long battery life and being unnoticed. I'm surrounded by forest so I don't necessarily need huge throw. I think my Go-to light would be the Nitecore P12 with the Thyrm switchback. It's always been great to me.:tinfoil:
> ...



I would want something that ran off Eneloops given the crazy large number of cycles. I can charge them in the field using my solar panel so don't really need to worry about power. I could also charge 18650 via solar but feel Eneloops (Duraloops etc) are more forgiving. 














For durabilty it's hard to beat a Malkoff drop-in. Then again I could have my cake and eat it too..... aka multiple battery types and durability.





It's got warm, not "N" but "W" tint. I wonder if that makes the zombies appear to pop out more?





Speaking of tint once the batteries and matches are done it's back to caveman TV and rubbing sticks for light. The ultimate warm tint. It's more of a fun topic than actual belief the end of the world is upon us. Or is it? 





Though my preference is for kits using multiple lights that can run off a single battery. These two will use 1XAA/1XCR123 and 1XAAA with packed adapter at a cost of runtime etc.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

This topic is the single most done to death topic on the internet. I have 3 or 4 different flavor threads on it myself. That said, I can never get enough. I usually cringe at trends but this and the prepper movement are contagious and I just can't shake it. There is an underlying uncertainty in the air about the future. We get a lot of cool movies and shows out of it though, so thats nice. Another rad thing is if I catch you at the army surplus or on one of the various forums talking about prep I can usually assume 3 things. 1) Your likely a little nuts and entertaining. ( Kinda like CPF folks. ):tinfoil: 2) You likely know more than most about the constitution and your rights. 3) You have that underlying urge to be self sufficient for you and your family and know when it comes down to it, you are the one that ultimately bares responsibility for you and yours well being.

My point? Things I've neglected that I must work on: Be self sufficient. Have an up to the minute wire on the current world events. And perhaps the most important and the most neglected. Community. Get with good natured ( sane ) like minded folks and build a network _before_ SHTF. 


So to answer your question, Malkoff. This is a light inspired by and designed for SHTF and long after. They are SHTF proof. They should list that on their page. Now somebody by my dang give away deal on some awesome minty Streamlights so I can get another Malkoff.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



BugoutBoys said:


> Solar chargers are the way to go!



3 Years on lithium rechargeables. A couple more if you use eneloops. Many points of failure, everything must work and be able to be thrashed daily in a backpack.

Primaries. 10 years. Keep them dry and protected.

Either way nothing lasts forever but IMO primaries will be lighter, more reliable, and last longer.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

as for my big black Malkoff Mag in a SHTF situation the light is more than big enough and heavy enough. Whatever store carries alkaline D's that has terrified employees still manning the registers should Trump win and stock up and run before the walking dead notice Im even there. Already have a huge supply of Duracell CR123's so all my high output smaller lights would be good to go. Still the big black Mag would be my main light in SHTF


----------



## Impossible lumens (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

Lightsaber! The true endgame. lol


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



Impossible lumens said:


> Lightsaber! The true endgame. lol



I feel like you win.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



CelticCross74 said:


> as for my big black Malkoff Mag in a SHTF situation the light is more than big enough and heavy enough to smash my way into whatever store carries alkaline D's and stock up and run before the walking dead notice Im even there. Already have a huge supply of Duracell CR123's so all my high output smaller lights would be good to go. Still the big black Mag would be my main light in SHTF



Looting is usually frowned upon in forums which have rules against discussions of illegal activities though have no clue as to the moderation here. Your plan of having a good stock pile of primaries is a good one. Like food and ammo I got some but running a bit low on primaries. Better to have stuff before an ER.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

fine...if SHTF and CVS is for some reason still open Ill gladly run in and buy a bunch of D's. Great now Im all paranoid am and gonna stock up on D's.


----------



## reppans (Nov 21, 2015)

I monitored battery availability during Sandy... the ONLY cell consistently available were 9Vs. Low lumen single AAs that use its threads for electrical path are my favorite SHTF light, they're easy to rig for 9V, AAA, AA, C, Ds. Add a good buck driver, like in a Quark, and you can add any type lithium cell to the list.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



Woods Walker said:


> Better to have stuff before an ER.



+1

I don't think Celtic is going all Land pirate on us though, he seems Like an OK dude. LOL.

Thats my motto and was the theme of "A solar Flare Just hit earth" thread.......

Basically my thinking if you do not have it *NOW*, you simply do not have it.

Everyone should grab a Jansport, throw 2 liters of water in it, a sawyer mini water filter, a couple MREs, a first aid kit, A fixed blade, folding blade, multitool, sleeping bag a Malkoff LL with 20 primaries and if your feeling fancy a little crank solar radio deal and a couple bucks. Fill your car up with gas. You are now more well prepared than 99% of the country.


----------



## grandoflex (Nov 22, 2015)

Are zombies dazzled/blinded by really bright lights? Or are they impervious to them? If so, this would obviously affect my choice!


----------



## anon (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



BugoutBoys said:


> LOL, I definitely think that if it can withstand an explosion, it can probably survive being dropped a few times!


"Explosion-proof" flashlights don't "withstand explosions", they prevent explosions.

Used in explosion-hazard places (near flammable vapors). We used them in the Air Force when climbing into emptied fuel tanks, inside the wings of B-52s.


----------



## Fa Tre (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm rather new to lights, but I would want something with good battery life and that can run on reg AA. As others have pointed out, there may be a shortage of batteries and I want to be able to cannibalize as many batteries commonly found in household items.


----------



## run4jc (Nov 22, 2015)

Can't choose just one - just can't do it. But for 2? Fenix E01 and HDS Tactical rotary...I have a solar battery charger!


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



ForrestChump said:


> 3 Years on lithium rechargeables. A couple more if you use eneloops. Many points of failure, everything must work and be able to be thrashed daily in a backpack.
> 
> Primaries. 10 years. Keep them dry and protected.
> 
> Either way nothing lasts forever but IMO primaries will be lighter, more reliable, and last longer.




You're being a buzzkill a bit too much. Lithium-ions do have a shelf life but it's more along the lines of your 10yr CR123As. People are still using their original Eneloops, but that's an older design. 

We all know alkaleaks have about a 5 year shelf life if they don't leak outright, CR123As are 10 years from D.O.M. and Energizer Lithium Ultimates/Advanced are now up over 20 years, IIRC.

While they're only about 75% of of their original 2100mAh capacity, I've salvaged 8 Sony 18650s with 2002 date codes on them, so that's almost 14 years.

Anyhow, I guess if you can afford to buy 100 of each primary battery/cell and you can keep them all together in an apocalypse, they might work for you, but I still say rechargeables are the way to go.

Some of these lights chew through CR123As in a heartbeat, so whatever your stash is, it won't last long if you're utilizing the light a lot.

These presupposes the fact that once the SHTF, we're stuck with what we have.

Chris


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



ForrestChump said:


> 3 Years on lithium rechargeables. A couple more if you use eneloops. Many points of failure, everything must work and be able to be thrashed daily in a backpack.
> 
> Primaries. 10 years. Keep them dry and protected.
> 
> Either way nothing lasts forever but IMO primaries will be lighter, more reliable, and last longer.




You're being a bit of a buzzkill.

Lithium-ions do have a shelf life but it's more 3-5 years, depending on how you store and care for them. People are still using their original Eneloops from '06ish, but that's also an older design. 

We all know alkaleaks have about a 5 year shelf life if they don't leak outright, CR123As are 10 years from D.O.M. and Energizer Lithium Ultimates/Advanced are now up over 20 years, IIRC.

While they're only about 75% of of their original 2100mAh capacity, I've salvaged 8 Sony 18650s with 2002 date codes on them, so that's almost 14 years.

Anyhow, I guess if you can afford to buy 100 of each primary battery/cell and you can keep them all together in an apocalypse, they might work for you, but I still say rechargeables are the way to go.

Some of these lights chew through CR123As in a heartbeat, so whatever your stash is, it won't last long if you're utilizing the light a lot.

This presupposes the fact that once the SHTF, we're stuck with what we have.

Chris


----------



## PartyPete (Nov 22, 2015)

I mostly own AA lights to add ease to possible emergencies...its hard to argue with the sheer abundance and if society truly collapsed I would have enough to worry about already. [emoji12]


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



ChrisGarrett said:


> You're being a bit of a buzzkill.
> 
> Chris



Hows that? :thinking:

I always thought these were a mental exercise? A solar panel, charger and cell is a lot of things that could potentially go wrong. I can't speak for the 2002 Sony's but I was under the impression simply time works against lithium-ion with a going rate of 3 years maybe a little longer. AA lithiums would be the ideal primaries as they are safer and have twice the storage time compered to CR123's. Solar leans itself dependent on the weather, potential exposure to your charger and cells.

I love the solar panel theory, but it just doesn't seem like the ideal power source if your on the move. If you got a safe spot for a length of time, by all means. You have much better potential for utilizing and maintaining solar and cells properly. I tend to think an apocalypse brings us back to primate status for some reason, scourge (sp?) and move / scourge and move.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



ForrestChump said:


> Hows that? :thinking:
> 
> I always thought these were a mental exercise? A solar panel, charger and cell is a lot of things that could potentially go wrong. I can't speak for the 2002 Sony's but I was under the impression simply time works against lithium-ion with a going rate of 3 years maybe a little longer. AA lithiums would be the ideal primaries as they are safer and have twice the storage time compered to CR123's. Solar leans itself dependent on the weather, potential exposure to your charger and cells.
> 
> I love the solar panel theory, but it just doesn't seem like the ideal power source if your on the move. If you got a safe spot for a length of time, by all means. You have much better potential for utilizing and maintaining solar and cells properly. I tend to think an apocalypse brings us back to primate status for some reason, scourge (sp?) and move / scourge and move.



Well, for starters you pretty much underestimate the the life of li-ion cells and Eneloop batteries.

Every battery has a shelf life, no secret there. Alaleaks leak and are dated 5 years from manufacture date. Energizer lithium AAs and AAAs are the kings for shelf life, but they are spendy at about $2 per battery and once they're depleted, you're either out, or moving onto the next set.

The other issue that you mention is 'on the move' and this is trickier than many preppers and hoarders plan for, as there's a lot to keep track of and move on the go.

While Energizer lithiums are lighter than alkalines and NiMH batteries, they're still heavy and carrying around your life's supply might be problematic when other things like guns, ammo, food, water cooking and camping gear are needed.

One can carry 12 Eneloops, or 12 18650 li-ion cells and be good for 5+ years and those would be less to carry and keep track of.

As far as primaries go, just look at your basic runtimes on lights using 2xCR123As, or 4 AA Energizers and it's not all that long. With rechargeables and decent, portable 12v and 5v USB solar panels and the chargers that work with them, I'm pretty good for a stretch and I'll have just as good a chance as you, to scavenge for primaries down the road--if at all.

A 14w, 5v USB solar panel takes up the volume that 3 typical magazines take up, so not really a lot. 12v rigid panels are a bit more of a hassle, but they can be easily kept in a car trunk, so things are a tradeoff. Couple those with a smallish AGM/SLA mother battery, for charging things up at night and my options increase.

If I have to bolt out the door with a flashlight and whatever batteries I can carry, including chargers that can work off of my solar USB charger, I'm not packing all that much.

You, on the other hand, will be grabbing all sorts of stuff and I'm going to guess that you won't be able to carry your 100 CR123As, or AA Energizers, as you'll be taking other necessities.

Chris


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

I prefer Malkoffs and primaries. Thats all I really got as a counter argument. Didn't want to rain on anyones solar party.


----------



## RWT1405 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

I have to agree with Forrest on this. If I'm in a SHTF scenario, the last thing I'm going to be doing, or worrying about, is charging batteries for a flashlight. 

I also agree with his Malkoff picks, as I stated earlier, I have a M61LL in a SF G2, and a M31LL in a FiveMega 2AA, in my BOB. 

In a SHTF scenario, the best of plans will go to sh*t, so keep it simple stupid (KISS) is the best plan, IMHO.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



ForrestChump said:


> I prefer Malkoffs and primaries. Thats all I really got as a counter argument. Didn't want to rain on anyones solar party.



No offense here. Just trying to illustrate the flexibility of rechargeable batteries/cells and ways to charge them back up in one of those SHTF scenarios.

You can get a 5v USB solar charger and li-ion/NiMH chargers for about $50-$60, so it's not a huge investment.

Another factor is the adage 'guilt free lumens.'

An analogy would be guns and ammo. With ammo being so expensive, people are wont to shoot that ammo. If you reload, you can manufacture ammo at about one third the price, so shooting becomes more economical.

Good luck, regardless.

Chris


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



RWT1405 said:


> I have to agree with Forrest on this. If I'm in a SHTF scenario, the last thing I'm going to be doing, or worrying about, is charging batteries for a flashlight.
> 
> I also agree with his Malkoff picks, as I stated earlier, I have a M61LL in a SF G2, and a M31LL in a FiveMega 2AA, in my BOB.
> 
> In a SHTF scenario, the best of plans will go to sh*t, so keep it simple stupid (KISS) is the best plan, IMHO.



I'm not 'anti-primary,' but once you're done with your primaries, what are you to do? Rechargeable batteries and cells make economic sense and when I deplete one, I can charge it back up with the sun.

Like I said, a 5v USB solar charger takes up the space that a 1" binder takes up and chargers are the size of a box of small birthday cards, so we're not talking about a lot of stuff to lug around.

But if we all did and liked the same things in life, it would be a boring world, right?

Chris


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

Hard to argue with with a Malkoff in a good host with CR123s. I did open a pack of Duraloops from 2009 really not all that long ago and they worked "precharged" and worked again once run down then charged again. No law against having both unless people are living the backpack survivalist fantasy.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



RWT1405 said:


> *In a SHTF scenario, the best of plans will go to sh*t,* so keep it simple stupid



Boom! 

You win the internet today!

I should make that my sig! I like it.

No offense taken, Im just usually the one to call other people buzz kills. :drunk:

Anywho focusing on a Malkoff LL 2XAA setup wouldn't hurt...

Come to think of it....if you take the MDC with 100hrs on low into consideration.....thats a hell of a lot of light off 50 CR123's....Thanks for the morale support everyone. Solars cool too but Im the "IM OUT!" type. No time to sit in the sun. Forrest be running somewhere!


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 22, 2015)

AAs are so versatile. Another pro is the entire battery pack can not only charge portable devices like a cell phone for those non zombie related blackout events but work as a flashlight/lanterns in it's own right using NiMH.



















The 1XAA neutral tinted 4/7 twisty and headlamp can run off the same AA batteries used in the charger. Also I can use L91s which last longer than CR123 for the flashlight and headlamp but as primaries of course. I have changed the Goal Zero batteries for Duraloop pros and original Eneloops. You guys and gals want to see something funny?













Yup a warmer tinted solar powered light bulb. LOL! Here it is operating with the sun nearly down and like the other tests panel behind a window.





The Dragon X showing off with light passing through a window.


----------



## RedLED (Nov 23, 2015)

I would want to know who is taking care of the press so, I can get my UNRESTRICTED NO ESCORT REQUIRED Credentials, in order to cover the events as they unfold minute-by-minute, and hopefully be selected for the Air Force One traveling pool to travel with POTUS. 

Otherwise I will have to ride on the press charter aircraft, and they have plenty of booze on the traveling press charter plane! Otherwise, no media would bother to come along! And I mean plenty of booze! 

Sounds like a like a fun trip to be on.

All the best for Zombies and great photos,

NR
Presidential Photojournalist 

STAND BY--

Or, maybe I could be in the Zombie Press Corps. as a living person, I hear they issue credentials to us without much background checking. They do allow a few living persons to cover their side of the struggle. Of course I would remain neutral, and not photoshop anything. 

I should apply to the Zombie Associated Press, now, so I will have no trouble getting in!

And as far as lights, I would want to take my Haiku as Zombies have a horrible fear of titanium, look it up in the Zombie Physicians Desk Reference. 

You don't think they would come to Beverly Hills, or Palm Springs, do you? We don't really go for that nonsense in these communities! The Trick-or-Treaters scare us enough on H'ween!


----------



## RedLED (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



anon said:


> "Explosion-proof" flashlights don't "withstand explosions", they prevent explosions.
> 
> Used in explosion-hazard places (near flammable vapors). We used them in the Air Force when climbing into emptied fuel tanks, inside the wings of B-52s.


Hey, that sounds really cool! Tell us more about the B-52s, like how big are the tanks? I have always loved that aircraft.

In the 80's I worked as a firefighter for the CDF, in Perris, CA, close to March AFB, part of the old SAC system, and they seemed to go wheels up every 10 minutes around the clock. I always thought that was amazing. I doubt the Soviets had many long range bombers that ever got airborne without a case of vodka in the cockpit!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



RedLed said:


> Hey, that sounds really cool! Tell us more about the B-52s, like how big are the tanks? I have always loved that aircraft.
> 
> In the 80's I worked as a firefighter for the CDF, in Perris, CA, close to March AFB, part of the old SAC system, and they seemed to go wheels up every 10 minutes around the clock. I always thought that was amazing. I doubt the Soviets had many long range bombers that ever got airborne without a case of vodka in the cockpit!



Those are some beast aircraft. Gotta love em!


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



BugoutBoys said:


> Those are some beast aircraft. Gotta love em!





BEAST:


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



anon said:


> "Explosion-proof" flashlights don't "withstand explosions", they prevent explosions.
> 
> Used in explosion-hazard places (near flammable vapors). We used them in the Air Force when climbing into emptied fuel tanks, inside the wings of B-52s.




I always wanted one of those pink "explosion proof" fultons.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



ChrisGarrett said:


> Every battery has a shelf life, no secret there. Alaleaks leak and are dated 5 years from manufacture date.



"5 years"? I have a bunch of Duracell alkaline AA and D cells which were manufactured in 2013 and each pack is marked Dec 2023.


----------



## Scope2x (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

Probably one of my Malkoffs. Most likely the MDC, AA since batteries would be plenty.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



AbnInfantry said:


> "5 years"? I have a bunch of Duracell alkaline AA and D cells which were manufactured in 2013 and each pack is marked Dec 2023.



Maybe the newer Durablocks are longer. Regular alkalines were roughly 5 years and that says nothing about them leaking in their blister packs, before then.

And they're heavy, especially D batteries, so lose some weight and work on some cardio before the zombies start chasing you down the street.

You don't want to be Otis in season 2 of TWD.

Chris


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



ChrisGarrett said:


> Maybe the newer Durablocks are longer. Regular alkalines were roughly 5 years and that says nothing about them leaking in their blister packs, before then.
> 
> And they're heavy, especially D batteries, so lose some weight *and work on some cardio* before the zombies start chasing you down the street.
> 
> ...


----------



## xyadam (Nov 26, 2015)

There is no doubt that I would use a Nitecore MH12, it has great runtimes, throw, USB recharge, blinding beam and 1 lumen mode to conserve the battery. 
Then I would carry a solar rechargeable power bank, so during the daytime I refill the juice into my flashlight. 

Oh wait I am already carrying these


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



RWT1405 said:


> I have to agree with Forrest on this. If I'm in a SHTF scenario, the last thing I'm going to be doing, or worrying about, is charging batteries for a flashlight.
> 
> I also agree with his Malkoff picks, as I stated earlier, I have a M61LL in a SF G2, and a M31LL in a FiveMega 2AA, in my BOB.
> 
> In a SHTF scenario, the best of plans will go to sh*t, so keep it simple stupid (KISS) is the best plan, IMHO.


 I can never argue with the KISS principal


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 26, 2015)

xyadam said:


> There is no doubt that I would use a Nitecore MH12, it has great runtimes, throw, USB recharge, blinding beam and 1 lumen mode to conserve the battery.
> Then I would carry a solar rechargeable power bank, so during the daytime I refill the juice into my flashlight.
> 
> Oh wait I am already carrying these



That is me exactly! Except I have a P12 right now. I have a P12GT mounted on my rifle though for that bit of extra range


----------



## Treeguy (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



BugoutBoys said:


> I can never argue with the KISS principal



Agreed.

Eneloops and primaries and a couple of good AA lights.

Done!


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



BugoutBoys said:


> I can never argue with the KISS principal



Yup. It's hard to debate that.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

For just general use - My Milky-modded L1 "Xtreme"
(200+ actual lumens from a single CR123 light several months before that pinnacle was reached by flashlight companies.)

Actual use in hand for specific chores would be a tough one. Too many good choices out there. Honestly, I hope to one day track down a 5 or 6 cell C-battery Mag model. Find some extra bulbs and stock up on batteries. Just one idea.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



ChrisGarrett said:


> No offense here. Just trying to illustrate the flexibility of rechargeable batteries/cells and ways to charge them back up in one of those SHTF scenarios.
> 
> You can get a 5v USB solar charger and li-ion/NiMH chargers for about $50-$60, so it's not a huge investment.
> 
> ...



That's a good analogy. I definitely think a firearm and flashlight would work hand in hand in a SHTF scenario and both would be worth spending the time to recharge and reload


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

Zombies are invading my hood right now. My primaries are dead and my (imaginary) clip is empty.

It took me less time to reload both then it did to write these last two sentences. Good thing I always have 4 CR123's ready to go in my bandolier. They are a little more compact and durable while out then the 18650's I left by the solar setup in the back... it was a cloudy day and I got around 30% on my first 18650 that needed charging. I usually start charging when Im down to my last 2 18650's but our chargers got drenched today...I had them in a dry sac that has some duct tape work on it, it's seen _a lot_ of action. While I was out scavenging supplies I slipped in a shallow river bed and landed on my pack HARD. We have 4 chargers that I forgot were in the bag. 1 was crushed 2 dried out but never fired up and 3 & 4 needed to sit in the cloudy sun today. Good thing the panel and cells were at base. I just completely forgot the chargers were in there. Even thought it was cloudy we managed to get 1 charger up and running but like I said clouds inhibited us drying out and charging that to 30% on a single 18650. Good thing Forrest has that 50 CR123 stash in his slim, carbon fiber, IPX 50ft, diamond incrusted, CR123 holder. He's just so handsome too. The ladies love him.

To play devils advocate:

Would be my first pic, durable, USA made.

But Fo has no doe....so I he might grab this. Top notch. powerful, very inexpensive. Excellent quality.



Who am I kidding.......the story is completely hypothetical and made up. What really happened is the invasion started 2 1/2 days ago and _Forrest is still running and screaming like a little girl. _When he finally got to his BO location he realized he was so scared he forgot to take potty breaks. He was wondering why he was all muddy, hadn't rained in the last 2 weeks......... Doesn't even have a Bic lighter on him, just some "muddy" clothes and a pair of bottomless shoes. :sigh:


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



ForrestChump said:


> Zombies are invading my hood right now. My primaries are dead and my (imaginary) clip is empty.
> 
> It took me less time to reload both then it did to write these last two sentences. Good thing I always have 4 CR123's ready to go in my bandolier. They are a little more compact and durable while out then the 18650's I left by the solar setup in the back... it was a cloudy day and I got around 30% on my first 18650 that needed charging. I usually start charging when Im down to my last 2 18650's but our chargers got drenched today...I had them in a dry sac that has some duct tape work on it, it's seen _a lot_ of action. While I was out scavenging supplies I slipped in a shallow river bed and landed on my pack HARD. We have 4 chargers that I forgot were in the bag. 1 was crushed 2 dried out but never fired up and 3 & 4 needed to sit in the cloudy sun today. Good thing the panel and cells were at base. I just completely forgot the chargers were in there. Even thought it was cloudy we managed to get 1 charger up and running but like I said clouds inhibited us drying out and charging that to 30% on a single 18650. Good thing Forrest has that 50 CR123 stash in his slim, carbon fiber, IPX 50ft, diamond incrusted, CR123 holder. He's just so handsome too. The ladies love him.
> 
> ...



that was the best, LOL.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



ForrestChump said:


> Z
> Would be my first pic, durable, USA made.
> 
> But Fo has no doe....so I he might grab this.



Link one is too expensive and link two I would get an Allpowers as the panels are the same but it's cheaper. It's all hypothetical fun anyways.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

USA Made - Both have great warranties - both are arguably the most durable / reliable available - both $99.00

Coincidence? I think not.



*The Anker really is worth the extra $5 or whatever. Great rep / 18 month warranty. I don't really bother with much else. Everything I received is top notch and a good price.

**If there _really_ is a Zombie Apocalypse, these things won't matter to Forrest. CPF won't matter. The Mac Im on won't matter. Me being exceptionally good looking won't matter. *“You are not your job, you're not how much money you have in the bank. You are not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You are not your **** khakis. You are all singing, all dancing crap of the world.”*




ForrestChump said:


> _Forrest is still running and screaming like a little girl. _



If Im lucky I'll run by Woods Walker and grab some clean boxers. If you can pack them so they are quick to access so I don't have to fully stop running, I'd really appreciate it.

:wave:


----------



## caelyx (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't know about zombies, but the light in my emergency tool kit is a Foursevens Quark QT2A. It's not that fancy, but the batteries are easy to come by and recharge, it generates a reasonable amount of light on high, and has a usable low. 

When doing serious work with a light IRL, the Nitecore SRT7 and Eagletac T25C2 are typical go-tos depending on the use case, but 18650s are sadly too hard to come by in a crisis and charging them is impractical without mains supply.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

Something that I could find batteries for easily. Probably an AA something or other, maybe a Sunwayman C15 Dolphin or a Fenix PD25 / Fenix E20  I'd be more interested in carrying a fire arm than a flashlight, but if power was out all over, yeah, gotta have a light.


----------



## Charlie Fox (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd keep my 5 C cell Maglite close at hand - fairly easy to find batteries, bright enough (with my LED drop in) and enough mass to make a great club.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 5, 2015)

Roll with the Allpowers. I own both the 3 and 4 panel plus DragonX. All made in the same place near as I can tell but Allpowers is cheaper. They have good CS as well. However go with Anker for a battery pack. Own two of those and they're top shelf for cheap.


----------



## nightshade (Dec 5, 2015)

Due to the obviously impending zombie apocalypse, I have supplemented my substantial Y2K cache with the following life preserving equipment.








Hasbro Glow Worm, common batteries,warm tint, and sub lumen.





The often forgotten shark suit. It could really save your 6 from deadly bites.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 5, 2015)

I think we should pool our $ together and send Glenn one of those.

They always got this poor dude in the worst of it....always.

Do they make noise when you run though? Might be a good defense....or dinner bell....


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



elzetta56 said:


> Elzetta charlie
> avs head
> hi/lo tail



Copycat...that would be my exact choice as well.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

Right now, I'd grab my JetBeam WL-S4 w/ all of my 18650s charged and maybe 100 x CR123As too. But after getting a dual-mode Surefire Peacekeeper (this month), that'd be my choice.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



JohnnyBravo said:


> Right now, I'd grab my JetBeam WL-S4 w/ all of my 18650s charged and maybe 100 x CR123As too. But after getting a dual-mode Surefire Peacekeeper (this month), that'd be my choice.




Friends don't let friends use Jetbeams in a zombie apocalypse. :nana:

Go with the Peacekeeper.


----------



## roverich (Dec 6, 2015)

i have a surefire 951 on my go to weapon , It goes with the bug out bag ...Then some small fenix single cr123 battery , and a lumintop aa battery light ..Chances are cars and trucks are going to be few and far between so weight is a big factor...


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



ForrestChump said:


> Friends don't let friends use Jetbeams in a zombie apocalypse. :nana:
> 
> Go with the Peacekeeper.



Ultrafire all the way..... Batteries and lights all purchased from ebay. I prefer those really light weight 4000-6000 mAh 18650 batteries. Double the capacity at 1/2 the weight and 1/3 the cost. And people say there is no free lunch! :twothumbs


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



Woods Walker said:


> Ultrafire all the way..... Batteries and lights all purchased from ebay. I prefer those really light weight 4000-6000 mAh 18650 batteries. Double the capacity at 1/2 the weight and 1/3 the cost. And people say there is no free lunch! :twothumbs


LOL


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 6, 2015)

You would think, with their advanced technology, ultrafire would be up to 8000mah by now. They are slacking


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 6, 2015)

wow this thread is still here! Okay on top of my big black Malkoff Mag Ill throw in my UC35 with its waterproof with the cover open mini USB port. Throw in a portable solar USB charger, use one of my new 3500mah GA's. Ive got close to 100 fresh Duracell CR123's to back up all my 18650 lights.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

I'm fairly sure WoodsWalker posted that a bit tongue-in-cheek... 



BugoutBoys said:


> I hate to be the one to burst your bubble but right now 3400 mAh is the highest capacity 18650. All of the ultra fire ones are closer to 450-500 mAh. I wish there were 6,000 mAh 18650s :/


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



scout24 said:


> I'm fairly sure WoodsWalker posted that a bit tongue-in-cheek...


Oh gosh. I just realized..


----------



## seery (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

I've had SF's fail and one of my Malkoff Wildcats failed. 

If SHTF and I had to pack one light to hit the road, it'd be my Fenix TK35 UE 2015.


----------



## seery (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



BugoutBoys said:


> I hate to be the one to burst your bubble but right now 3400 mAh is the highest capacity 18650.


Aren't we up to 3500 mAh now?
http://www.keeppower.com.cn/products_detail.php?id=510


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



scout24 said:


> I'm fairly sure WoodsWalker posted that a bit tongue-in-cheek...



Yea. LOL! Protected Keeppower tends to be how I roll these days. Too chicken to play ball naked and too careless for lights using multiple batteries of this type. I will never buy one of those funky batteries with fire in their name unless I have a rock solid assurance of an ebay seller that all will be fine. Oh shoot there I go again. Just ignore what I am saying and keep away from ebay batteries.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



seery said:


> Aren't we up to 3500 mAh now?
> http://www.keeppower.com.cn/products_detail.php?id=510


Woah.. That's awesome!
I just want an infinite battery


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 6, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

WARNING: THE BELOW QUOTE WAS A JOKE. ULTRAFIRE IS ABSOLUTE GARBAGE AND HAS PROVEN DANGEROUS ON MORE THAN MANY OCCASIONS.



Woods Walker said:


> Ultrafire all the way..... Batteries and lights all purchased from ebay. I prefer those really light weight 4000-6000 mAh 18650 batteries. Double the capacity at 1/2 the weight and 1/3 the cost. And people say there is no free lunch! :twothumbs




Your a bad, bad man. LOL

Think of the noobs! Thats a great way for a "noob" to eventually be addressed as "Nubs".


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*



ForrestChump said:


> WARNING: THE BELOW QUOTE WAS A JOKE. ULTRAFIRE IS ABSOLUTE GARBAGE AND HAS PROVEN DANGEROUS ON MORE THAN MANY OCCASIONS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, at least with Ultrafire cells and flashlights you can carry around practically an improvised pipe bomb that is dirt cheap to own. Blow up some walkers!! You just have no clue when the light will start venting with flame and explode on you though.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

:hahaha:



Monocrom said:


> Well, at least with Ultrafire cells and flashlights you can carry around practically an improvised pipe bomb that is dirt cheap to own. Blow up some walkers!! You just have no clue when the light will start venting with flame and explode on you though.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

The P12GT is a pretty good choice but my sample has a delay. Without the delay I would carry that, the MH27, P12 2015, and the Fenix UC30


----------



## BIG45-70 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: What is your "Bug out Bag" light?? What would you use in a SHTF situation?*

I have an old modded 3D maglite by Vinh that will also take 4C's. It was a custom job from his early days. I have no idea how many lumens it is but its the brightest light I own by far throws like a beast has two modes and the battery flexibility is fantastic. I'd take that and a Paklite with me.


----------



## neutral (Dec 29, 2015)

It's not link light can kill zombies...but for the others I'd pick an AA-battery torch coz in whether situation you're not probably getting charging source/18650s easily. At least I can grab a couple from convenient stores and say sorry afterwards (fine I'll leave my money there). Regardless of the price I'd choose a Surefire E2L-AA. Don't be silly I'm not batting lunatics...Nitecore MT10A/20A also good for the use I think. After all they come in better price and very much the same good build.


----------



## mickb (Dec 30, 2015)

Candles, lanterns and blazing branches ultimately 
While society is still adjusting to the collapse(dying or killing each other) my choice would be simplest AA reliable light + whatever weapon light suited what I was carrying.
Generally I woulnd't intend to use a lot of torch light getting out of the cities or to where I needed to be, unless attacked of course. At the risk of sounding like a killjoy, humans slept, evolved and survived the night without electrical lighting for thousands of years. Also tactically this has advantages. Soldiers or civilians in hostile scenarios don't light up after hours without a specific reason, that is if they expect to live long. During my army career most of my flashlight use was eeking the tiniest red glimmer of a right angled flashlight onto the map I was carrying.


----------



## arKmm (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

I'm the same as most in that I'd be looking for a torch that can run on a readily available disposable battery type, as well as being compatible with some form of rechargeable.

For that reason, the torch I keep in the boot of my car is a Mag 4D with XPG2 drop-in on LSD D-cells. It's not the brightest, but in a SHTF moment you don't need the finest in-class OTF lumen count, you need something robust and viable for the purpose.


----------



## Jiri (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

Definitely something that runs on AA batteries (as previously sad by others) e.g. Fenix LD22 or NiteCore EA41, possibly even something that runs on one AA battery only.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

The Nitecore Tube with the WakaWaka Power which can recharge itself and the Tube, assuming all batteries for other lights were depleted and rechargeables suddenly 'disappeared'.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

This is a fun topic. but always remember we survived just fine without flashlights or any electronic lighting at all for 100's of thousands of years.


----------



## Bretcoe (Dec 30, 2015)

In a real deal SHTF, and given that I'm new here do I don't have a true assortment of lights to choose from, I am leaning toward a headlamp.

The hands free, long life, built in red filter would allow me to protect my loved ones and kill the enemy more efficiently.

Plus I have really good glass with a battery powered reticle on my AR, as well as some very nice night sights on my .45ACP


----------



## Ninja (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

Besides my collection, the hand squeeze torch (no batteries), solar torch & camp lamp (with usb charge plug) will keep us going into the future.



ChrisGarrett said:


> ... chargers that can work off of my solar USB charger ...


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



BIG45-70 said:


> This is a fun topic. but always remember we survived just fine without flashlights or any electronic lighting at all for 100's of thousands of years.




No we didn't. As soon as the Sun went down, we became prey for 4-legged, hungry predators. Darkness meant death.


----------



## Taz80 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

And now, as soon as the sun went down we would become prey for 2-legged predators. Where light means death. I would think that most flashlight use would be during the day with only dim moonlights at night.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



Taz80 said:


> And now, as soon as the sun went down we would become prey for 2-legged predators. Where light means death. I would think that most flashlight use would be during the day with only dim moonlights at night.




LOL

Apparently I'm a much more scarier dude than I thought I was. Full blast at night. (Currently that's 200 actual lumens out of my new SureFire EB1). Never had an issue with flashlight use and 2-legged predators.


----------



## Taz80 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

I wasn't aware that we'd had the society downfall SHTF type scenario we've been discussing, then again I don't live in NYC. I guess this means you are one up on the rest of us because you've already been there and done that:nana:.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jan 1, 2016)

I'd use ALL my lights


----------



## magellan (Jan 1, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> I'd use ALL my lights



LOL

The Photonic Apocalypse is at hand!


----------



## Milw light (Jan 1, 2016)

I would use my Pd35Tac & if it happened to fall onto a Sig....even better.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



Taz80 said:


> I wasn't aware that we'd had the society downfall SHTF type scenario we've been discussing, then again I don't live in NYC. I guess this means you are one up on the rest of us because you've already been there and done that:nana:.




Yeah........ NYC is pretty close to a desolated, run-down, former great city. Not on the surface. But in every single way that actually counts.


----------



## mickb (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



Taz80 said:


> And now, as soon as the sun went down we would become prey for 2-legged predators. Where light means death. I would think that most flashlight use would be during the day with only dim moonlights at night.



I'd have to agree. The early SHTF environment could be very hostile in which case you mightn't want 300 lumens hanging of your head at night. using military as an example to plan stores, lighting is specifically addressed relative to risk. Starting from lockdown/blackout level, tactical lighting( low light/red light, only light you benefit from such as the application of a weapon) up to what most folks here would be waiting for once the dust clears or you make it to safe zones-'operating under white light'( flashlights, vehicular and generator powered lighting etc.). Pack your stores accordingly :tinfoil:


----------



## Jiri (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



BIG45-70 said:


> This is a fun topic. but always remember we survived just fine without flashlights or any electronic lighting at all for 100's of thousands of years.





Monocrom said:


> No we didn't. As soon as the Sun went down, we became prey for 4-legged, hungry predators. Darkness meant death.




Yeap, one of the great importance of fire in human history. It detered predators, offered a protecion. And not just a heat, but also a light. People generaly feel much more safe in light up rooms or streets than dark ones, isn't that true? If it's not start walking in the night without a light  Wait a second, why we have a public lighting in cities? Shut it down!!! It is completely useless ;-)


----------



## Jiri (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



mickb said:


> I'd have to agree. The early SHTF environment could be very hostile in which case you mightn't want 300 lumens hanging of your head at night. using military as an example to plan stores, lighting is specifically addressed relative to risk. Starting from lockdown/blackout level, tactical lighting( low light/red light, only light you benefit from such as the application of a weapon) up to what most folks here would be waiting for once the dust clears or you make it to safe zones-'operating under white light'



That's why I have red filters for my lights


----------



## Poppy (Jan 1, 2016)

nightshade said:


> Due to the obviously impending zombie apocalypse, I have supplemented my substantial Y2K cache with the following life preserving equipment.
> 
> 
> Hasbro Glow Worm, common batteries,warm tint, and sub lumen.
> ...



My only experience with zombies is from watching the walking dead.
And as nightshade suggested, I am a little surprised that they aren't wearing riot suit protection for at least their arms and hands.

Maybe a quad-copter with collision avoidance, and lights and camera would be a good tool for clearing a room, house, and or jail. One could fly it off into a corner of the room, and after the zombies go for it, they can be attacked from behind.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



Monocrom said:


> No we didn't. As soon as the Sun went down, we became prey for 4-legged, hungry predators. Darkness meant death.



Your correct there where numerous lion attacks on humans in NYC during the 1800's... /sarcasm I think your confusion artificial light with shelter. Shelter provided the human race with security. Battery powered lights unfortunately did not.


----------



## mickb (Jan 2, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



Jiri said:


> Yeap, one of the great importance of fire in human history. It detered predators, offered a protecion. And not just a heat, but also a light. People generaly feel much more safe in light up rooms or streets than dark ones, isn't that true? If it's not start walking in the night without a light  Wait a second, why we have a public lighting in cities? Shut it down!!! It is completely useless ;-)



True but it depends on the context . One is a stable environment where powered lighting is the norm versus SHTF meaning major systems down, aka dark and potentailly hostile enviroments where being the only source of light around can attract trouble.


----------



## mickb (Jan 2, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



Jiri said:


> That's why I have red filters for my lights



Good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 2, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



BIG45-70 said:


> Your correct there where numerous lion attacks on humans in NYC during the 1800's... /sarcasm I think your confusion artificial light with shelter. Shelter provided the human race with security. Battery powered lights unfortunately did not.



Nope. Go back even further than that. There's a reason why walled cities existed in the Middle Ages, and why they no longer do. Those walls weren't just about keeping marauders at bay.


----------



## Jiri (Jan 2, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



mickb said:


> True but it depends on the context . One is a stable environment where powered lighting is the norm versus SHTF meaning major systems down, aka dark and potentailly hostile enviroments where being the only source of light around can attract trouble.



+ I agree. Depends on the enviroment and situations.


----------



## chadvone (Jan 2, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

Its a fact that zombies are attracted to flashlights.


----------



## xdayv (Jan 3, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



chadvone said:


> Its a fact that zombies are attracted to flashlights.




we need those sub-lumen modes then...


----------



## jorn (Jan 3, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

Humankind have survived for ages because we tend to stick to a group/tribe, and help others in that group when needed. And those tribes had excellent knowlegde about all the resourses in the area they lived. Modern humans know almost nothing about the nature resourses around them. Wal-mart is not a natural resource  Try to survive for a long period as a individual , and you most likely die alone. I think arming yourself and pushing away/ avoiding all other pepole exept your close family will in many cases kill you in the long run. Great movie material, but in real life, you prob wont live long. 
History can tell whats going to happen in a city under a downfall, just study what happened under the siege of Leningrad. No escape, no resources, and no one survived all by themself without help from others. Stories from survivors always got one thing in common, they all got help from someone. 

For zombies, well its so long winters up here that all zomies would be frosen solid most of the year. In summer when the zombies melt. you wont need a light, it's always daylight 24/7 in summer


----------



## Jiri (Jan 3, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



jorn said:


> Wal-mart is not a natural resource!



:laughing::lolsign:


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 3, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



jorn said:


> For zombies, well its so long winters up here that all zomies would be frosen solid most of the year. In summer when the zombies melt. you wont need a light, it's always daylight 24/7 in summer



Im moving to where you are when it happens ill join your tribe ;-)


----------



## BugoutBoys (Oct 25, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

I think I change mine! After using some Surefires lately I really want to have that durability. I'm thinking my primary would be a Surefire P2X Fury with a red filter. The red filter comes in handy when you want the stealthiness and then if you want to go to normal white light, just take off the filter. It's rubber and has a lanyard attachment point so you could hang it off your wrist or the light itself. My 2nd light would either be a Nitecore P12 or an MH27. The MH27 is great cause it has the multi-color LEDs built in so you don't have to worry about a filter. It also has a very low mode of 1 lumen and a very bright mode of 1,000 lumens with crazy throw. The only downside is it's definitely bigger than the P12 and SF P2X. I'd probably strap it to the bag in it's holster and just pocket the P2X or have it in a holster on my hip.

I'd also bore the P2X for 18650s cause I have a solar charger and can charge them up pretty quick.


----------



## eh4 (Oct 26, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



jorn said:


> Humankind have survived for ages because we tend to stick to a group/tribe, and help others in that group when needed. And those tribes had excellent knowlegde about all the resourses in the area they lived. Modern humans know almost nothing about the nature resourses around them. Wal-mart is not a natural resource  Try to survive for a long period as a individual , and you most likely die alone. I think arming yourself and pushing away/ avoiding all other pepole exept your close family will in many cases kill you in the long run. Great movie material, but in real life, you prob wont live long.
> History can tell whats going to happen in a city under a downfall, just study what happened under the siege of Leningrad. No escape, no resources, and no one survived all by themself without help from others. Stories from survivors always got one thing in common, they all got help from someone.
> 
> For zombies, well its so long winters up here that all zomies would be frosen solid most of the year. In summer when the zombies melt. you wont need a light, it's always daylight 24/7 in summer



Really, I think that next to communal cooperation and fire itself, it was the domestication of dogs that allowed us to rise above the lions and tigers and bears, and related night terrors.


----------



## jorn (Oct 26, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

We survived even before we "invented fire". Simply by sticking together, and helping each other out. What made us rise above the lions? First we started to eat meat. A big brain needs LOTS of enegy. (Thats why the predators always is smarter than their grass chewing pray. Their diet has more energy, and to catch prey, you need some kind of brain to make a strategy.) Then fire and cooked food. Because when we coock food, our digestion system will break down even more of the energy from the food we eat, so that made us afford to evolve a even bigger brain. And then the ball started rolling. 

And now the zombies have arrived, with a taste for big brains. So for us to survive the zombies we need to evolve smaller brains. Some pepole have stopped eating meat, and started to eat only grass. Others choose to smoke grass. Both will prob make the brain shrink over some hundred tousand/million years. And we end up zombie proof, but can only say one word... Baaaaaah


----------



## AZPops (Oct 26, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*



jorn said:


> Wal-mart is not a natural resource




Sorry jorn, I disagree. Walmart is a natural resource. All one has to do is plant a seed, water it, and within 2 to 3 months, you's got's a brand spanking new Walmart to shop in. 

Well, that's what they told me! One stop, for all your shopping needs! So no worries about a light, batteries, or even water and food! ... lol

Oh, Zombies? No problem with them. Walmart sells Zombie costumes, put one on, then splash some "Essence of Zombie", and they'll never see you. Just walk right pass them, no problemo!

Pops


----------



## seery (Oct 27, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

There's no light I'd rather have at hand than the K60. 

From the 1 lumen low [that'll run for days] to the 5,000 lumen wall of light, or 5,000 lumen seizure inducing strobe, it does it all. 

Bring on the zombies, SHTF, or EOTWAWKI. I'm ready!


----------



## jorn (Oct 27, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

Not all. Mouth holding a k60 every day is going to be painful. I do a lot of camping, and know that even simple stuff like putting butter on a slice of bread can be hard without a headlamp  For me, that "one light" have to be a headlamp. I always carry some kind of handheld light on my trips. Dont know why, because i never use them, never. A headlamp just works so mutch better when you need to do chores in the darkness. Two free hands always works mutch better than one


----------



## seery (Oct 27, 2016)

*Re: What light would you use in a SHTF situation? (Zombies, anarchy, society down...*

jorn - that's true, but...

In a true SHTF or EOTWAWKI situation, saving my and my family's life would be better served by having a light that allows us to reach out and see what threats and/or bad situations are coming. 

And then we'll deal with the awkwardness of buttering my toast with the K60 set on moonlight mode.


----------



## jorn (Oct 27, 2016)

If there are threats out there. And total darkness. Then they will see you, long before you see them if you use any flashlight at all. So that might be a bad idea. You see a couple of hundred meters with the light at full blast, but you will be seen, by everyone, for miles


----------



## PartyPete (Oct 27, 2016)

Ah yes, a light for the zombie apocalypse. The dead have risen and have an insatiable appetite for human brains and flesh. They are shuffling around aimlessly feasting upon the living, making their way in hordes to our front door. 

Time is of the essence, and our lives hang in the balance....but first things first, let's get our flashlights ready. [emoji6] 

In all honesty, I'd probably opt for a few AA lights. I'd want to travel light so a few lights, a few batteries and eventually I'd scavenge additional cells...your average store would likely have mostly AAs, C and D cells etc. It's abundant and simple.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Oct 27, 2016)

MY logic is, wouldn't AAs, C and D be the first that people would loot in this scenario? Not many "Normal" people care about CR123s. Meaning that they would probably last longer in stores.


----------



## seery (Oct 27, 2016)

jorn said:


> If there are threats out there. And total darkness. Then they will see you, long before you see them if you use any flashlight at all. So that might be a bad idea. You see a couple of hundred meters with the light at full blast, but you will be seen, by everyone, for miles


I'd agree with you...if we as a group weren't well armed. 

Being we are, I choose light domination.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Oct 27, 2016)

seery said:


> I'd agree with you...if we as a group weren't well armed.
> 
> Being we are, I choose light domination.



Beautifully said. +1


----------



## Lexel (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah I got 10 18650 cells and about 16 Eneloop AA 

using Convoys, Nitecore P12, Skilhunt H03F, Eagle Eye X2R and X6 and Jetbeam Jet-1 MK

I got a 30W solar panel with 12V Lead charger as well

Problem is with poop like a huge EMP from Solar flares or nuclear war renders most LED flashlights and chargers useless

so have some bulb 18650/AA lights may be good as well


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 28, 2016)

Forget about using 18650s in any incandescent light. Well, the high-output ones anyway. The cells will drain down to nothing in just a few minutes. Found that out the hard way at one of my old jobs.... while patrolling a set of enclosed and very dark tank farms with plenty of sharp corners to bump into, at night. Back-up flashlight to the rescue!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Oct 28, 2016)

Lexel said:


> Problem is with poop like a huge EMP from Solar flares or nuclear war renders most LED flashlights and chargers useless
> 
> so have some bulb 18650/AA lights may be good as well


Hence a reason to use a Farraday box! =)

wouldnt aluminum/metal bodied lights be fine though? Like Surefire's


----------



## jorn (Oct 28, 2016)

seery said:


> I'd agree with you...if we as a group weren't well armed.
> 
> Being we are, I choose light domination.


Might work against zombies. But problem is, most pepole might be well armed. And in situations like that, the ones that get spotted first, is usually the ones that end up with the short stick. In the millitary i trained to be behind enemy lines. And no matter how well armed my squad was, i would go mental on pepole that turned on a light during patrols. Its like going around shouting: wooohooo, here we are, come ambush us!!!  night optics would be far better if you want to go from a to b, and want to avoid troublesome pepole.


----------



## seery (Oct 28, 2016)

All else equal...I will always choose light domination. 

Better to have and not need than need and not have.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 28, 2016)

Lexel said:


> Problem is with poop like a huge EMP from Solar flares or nuclear war renders most LED flashlights and chargers useless



Hmmm, I've seen discussion and debate on this in various places over the years. I came away with the impression that the induced current was in direct relation to the size of the "wire", and in LEDs they are small enough that it's unlikely they'd blow out from something like even a huge solar flare or far-enough-away-that-you-could-survive nuclear EMP. Whereas big things like power lines, things connected to power lines, things with long wires or metal surface area (e.g., electronics in your car) could get fried. Wrong? Still being debated?


----------



## seery (Oct 28, 2016)

BugoutBoys said:


> Beautifully said. +1


Thanks BoB!

BTW...cool screen name!


----------



## BugoutBoys (Oct 28, 2016)

seery said:


> Thanks BoB!
> 
> BTW...cool screen name!


Lol why thank you Seery!


----------



## Phlogiston (Oct 28, 2016)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Hmmm, I've seen discussion and debate on this in various places over the years. I came away with the impression that the induced current was in direct relation to the size of the "wire", and in LEDs they are small enough that it's unlikely they'd blow out from something like even a huge solar flare or far-enough-away-that-you-could-survive nuclear EMP. Whereas big things like power lines, things connected to power lines, things with long wires or metal surface area (e.g., electronics in your car) could get fried. Wrong? Still being debated?



That depends. 

Geomagnetic storm induced current - what you get when the coronal mass ejection (CME) from a solar flare hits the Earth's magnetic field - is a problem for long conductors like power lines. At best, it'll trip the breakers on the power grid, at worst, it'll burn out transformers and the like. 

Household equipment which isn't connected to the power grid is safe in this scenario, so your self-contained battery-powered stuff will be fine. Items which are plugged into the wall will be at risk, whether switched on or off. You can protect those items by completely unplugging them and removing the power lead (if possible) - for example, you'd want to unplug your computer from the wall socket and pull the power lead out of the back. 

This is all known good information, because geomagnetic storms have brought power grids down before. I'm aware of cases in Quebec and Sweden. The power grid crashed in both cases, but equipment that wasn't connected to grid power was undamaged. In those cases, there was no warning of the event, but the solar scientists have satellites and monitoring systems nowadays, so hopefully we'd get a last-minute warning via the news to unplug our stuff. 

Nuclear EMP is less well-understood, for lack of experimental data  We know that power grids can be affected - the effect is similar to that of a geomagnetic storm - but virtually all of the above-ground nuclear tests were conducted before semiconductors entered widespread use. For that reason, we know that equipment running on vacuum tubes does relatively well in this scenario, but there's next to no empirical data on semiconductors. 

However, the nature of semiconductor junctions means that they fail very easily when exposed to over-voltage or reverse voltage. That's why components and circuit boards containing semiconductors often come in an anti-static bag. As nuclear EMP can generate similar voltages to static electricity, we infer that semiconductors will be highly vulnerable to nuclear EMP. 

If you're worried about nuclear EMP, you can protect small items by wrapping them in several alternating layers of aluminium foil and plastic bags. This is essentially a form-fitting Faraday cage for your flashlight / radio / old mobile phone / whatever you're storing. These items can then serve as a backup to the equipment you normally have in use. 

Bear in mind that protected cells and battery packs with electronic battery management circuitry will also need to be stored in the same way. Personally, I'd be storing a set of cells wrapped up with each device anyway, whether vulnerable to EMP or not. That way, I'd have the cells right there when I needed them. 

Larger items will need solutions like metal ammo boxes or garbage cans - remember to cover the inside of the container with insulation - and really big stuff needs a whole room with walls, ceiling and floor made of metal or covered in metal mesh.


----------



## Lexel (Oct 28, 2016)

If your protected cells PCB get fried by an EMP just unwrap em to get the cell working


----------



## Cache (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes, nuclear high-altitude EMP lacks hard data because we agreed to suspend high-altitude testing after our Starfish Prime shot which is where we learned about the Compton effect and the thousand-fold increase it causes to electromagnetic pulse. The Russians covertly monitored that test and performed their own high-altitude testing in Kazakhstan and based on their observation of the Starfish Prime shot, electrified and monitored some very long sections of telecom wire before agreeing to the test ban so they got much better data and big head start developing super-EMP weapons which they have and have threatened to use on more than one occasion.

The problem with most of math on EMP is exactly that lack of hard data. Before Starfish Prime, we had no idea of the effect of high-energy electrons and the Compton effect. All of the non-secret compartmented information available to academia is based on the 50Kv/m EM field strength number produced by the Starfish Prime shot, but that nuke pretty much couldn't have been designed to produce a lower electromagnetic energy yield they tried because the design used a super-thick bomb casing which greatly reduced the proportion of energy expressed in gamma rays, which greatly decreased the EM yield.

The world has had 50+ years to perfect EM yield from EMP weapons, so the 50Kv/m EM field strength number should probably be more like 5 times that. This could cause big problems when you are trying to shield the delicate low-voltage transistors in flashlight circuits. EM attenuation from a nuclear HEMP is mostly a function of conductor length and polarization or orientation. This is why super-long conductors like the power grid and phone lines are at such risk even from geomagnetic (magnetohydrodynamic) EMP like would happen in a coronal mass ejection of the sun because they pick up just few volts per km in this type of event but you multiply that by thousands of kilometers of conductor length and you start melting big step-down transformers in the electrical grid that are all custom built one at a time and have a lead time measured in years to replace them. So, that is correct that it would not affect shorter conductor lengths like a flashlight in your backpack as opposed to one connected to the power grid. If you use the 50Kv/m field strength number than pretty much all private sector math is based on, then smaller flashlights, even thought they are somewhat vulnerable to nuclear HEMP, lack the conductor length. The problem is that Super-EMP weapons will produce many times that field strength, so you can't shield against that with a Faraday bag that gives you 45 dB of EM shielding at the frequency range that would damage the semi-conductors we are talking about if you are right under "sky zero." You start needing something like an aluminum pressure cooker lined with a non-conductor. Better still would be alternating layers of conductor/non-conductor.

Then, let's say you take that little flashlight and mount it on a Barret Light .50 in a conductive clamp. Now you substantially increased your conductor length ... or your flashlight recharges via USB and connect it to a power receptacle in your home, which is connected to the electrical grid. Now your flashlight is vulnerable to even a geomagnetic event.


----------



## Cache (Oct 30, 2016)

Phlogiston said:


> Larger items will need solutions like metal ammo boxes or garbage cans - remember to cover the inside of the container with insulation - and really big stuff needs a whole room with walls, ceiling and floor made of metal or covered in metal mesh.



Yes, for metal mesh over windows of a room, to protect the frequency range that we are concerned about, (about 80MHz to 1 GHz) the mesh would need to be 20 opi (opening per inch) and I would use 2 layers since in this application the mesh is exposed to the elements. The mesh and all other joints must also be bonded along all edges to the conductive skin of the structure. The structure would need unimpeded flow of electrons throughout the entire surface of the skin, so you should remove any paint, rubber gaskets or adhesives wherever panels are joined unless you are certain that they are conductive. You can replace them with conductive paint, adhesives and gaskets if you like, as those would be fine, of course. A hole as small as 1/4" could compromise the integrity of the Faraday cage at our wavelength range.

A conductive metal trash can is fine as long as the lid is tight-fitting as on the Behren's brand. Just go with a model with a locking lid like you would use to protect feed from rodents.

Ammo can is also fine, but be sure to remove any paint where the lid contacts the body and remove the rubber gasket, replacing it with a conductive one if you like. Most folks overlook details like this and that's part of why EM shielding isn't always as easy as it they think it ought to be. : ) 

Even with EMP that we think we understand, such as EMP generated by non-nuclear weapons systems like THAAD, has imperfectly-understood aspects. When they tested THAAD, even the guys who designed the system (not just rocket scientists, but black project military EMP rocket scientists) couldn't manage to protect many of the cameras that were supposed to document the tests. Even these guys who cart their brains around in wheelbarrows were unable to properly shield cameras against their own weapon system in order to document the testing.

So, as you alluded to, when we consider nuclear HEMP, that lack of actual real-world test data leaves us with an understanding that is far from perfect. We may have detonated a lot of nuclear weapons, but we are still learning about high-energy electrons in the upper atmosphere. We just had a major change in our understanding of the nature of lightning, just a year or two ago and are still learning to better protect our satellites and space craft from "killer" HE electrons. I would have to agree that "the best academia has to offer in order to sell student loans at any given point in time" should not be confused with "the truth" or a complete understanding of a given subject.

There is a lot of non-nuclear EMP testing that happens at White Sands, but that's all secret-compartmented material. If someone in the general domain tells you that they have absolute certainty that they can protect gear against nuclear HEMP, I'd consider that statement with a healthy degree of skepticism. That said, we can certainly share our best understanding at this point, which we are confident is pretty solid within certain limitations ... certainly solid-enough to warrant getting off your duff and shielding some gear. 

A lot of folks won't be under "sky zero" anyway and field strength diminishes with distance from the portion of of earth's magnetic field re-radiating the EMP (kind of like a web of rubber bands getting pulled and snapping back into place.) There are many other factors that will the effect of an EM field on a particular piece of microelectronics.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 31, 2016)

Fascinating stuff, glad I asked. Thanks guys!


----------



## Genius1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Finding charging place will be one of the most dangerous action in those situation.So C or AA light is the best choice for me. C battery is high-capacity that can used on high lumens light, and AA light to satisfied living. 
Compared with dangerous, I willing to stock lots batteries.


----------



## BugoutBoys (Nov 1, 2016)

Genius1 said:


> Finding charging place will be one of the most dangerous action in those situation.So C or AA light is the best choice for me. C battery is high-capacity that can used on high lumens light, and AA light to satisfied living.
> Compared with dangerous, I willing to stock lots batteries.



Not dangerous with a solar charger!


----------



## Slumber (Nov 1, 2016)

BugoutBoys said:


> Not dangerous with a solar charger!



What if there is no sun?


----------



## vadimax (Nov 1, 2016)

Slumber Pass said:


> What if there is no sun?



If there is no Sun, Earth's ambient temperature will soon drop to some 10°K. Period.

If there is a global nuclear conflict just go out and enjoy the last beautiful performance. Human body is unable to survive the consequences even if you don't appear to be within direct blast effect area.


----------



## jorn (Nov 1, 2016)

The sun will still be there. But the rays will be blocked. 10 K sounds way too low. The sun have been blocked before in the history of earth. And something clearly survived  If its blocked. Find a boat and row out to Island. They use molten lava as a powesource, and for heating  But if the sun gets blocked globally, i guess 99,999% of the humans wont survive. No matter what gadgets we got in our bug out bags


----------

